# Agadir beach was that you Hymer b574 ?



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all , currently in agadir without the van , spotted today a 02 Hymer b574 , first English van I've seen all week , plenty of French vans . Will try to say hello Tomo , regards Gary


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Echo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Oops


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We were in

Spain, France & Ireland this month.

Saw one British Registered MH.

TM


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Just crossed back into Spain today after 10 weeks in Morocco. 
Seen plenty of 
UK vans although outnumbered 10 to 1 by the French of course. 
Many more Uk vans this year than last.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*agadir beach was that you*

hi,

we are in morroco now,just down at tiznit,site just outside the walls, sites allmost full,and we are the only english van again, it,s quite lonly some days, all the french and italians having get togethers, and us the only brits, but must say i have been really happy we came,we heard such mixed reports.

mags
,


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: agadir beach was that you*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> we are in morroco now,just down at tiznit,site just outside the walls, sites allmost full,and we are the only english van again, it,s quite lonly some days, all the french and italians having get togethers, and us the only brits, but must say i have been really happy we came,we heard such mixed reports.
> 
> ...


We were in Toznit a few weeks ago and couldn't get into that diet. There were French vans queuing on the road outside waiting for someone to leave. 
Couldn't quite see the attraction yo be honest as they were parked so close to each other on the site that there was barely room to open their hab doors. 
We stayed at the site on the road out to Tafraoute which was ok and it was only a 10dh petit taxi ride so worked out the same per night as the site in town. 
There is a new site just opened about 6k south on the road to Tan Tan that is really nice according to some friends who stayed there.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*agadir beachwas that you*

hi makems,

know what you mean, lots on here look like they have been here for weeks...........we only came on site,because we needed to do washing, and sorting,but 2 days was going to be enough,but it started peeing down just as we were leaving,so as we wouldent have seen a hand in front, i,m playing on computor......,but off in the morning if weather report is right,they look like they free camp in front of the supermarket just across the road,well there was about 8 vans there last night when we were coming back from buying a tagaine cooker,you,ve got to havent you.........well it,s for the other son.

mags


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes we have six tajines on board for friends and family

We have one ourselves at home and another in the van

We rarely go a week without cooking up a tajine as it's so easy to cook a good, filling healthy meal.


----------

